# International Hough 90 wheel loader



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

We reconditioned this baby and added it to our shelf. 24 v system. Repacked a few cylinders has 70% tread. added new light, alternator. fixed heater core. sanded and painted and of course a couple decals. We moved this baby from Iowa 42k lbs.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I assume you do mostly residential work? 

That is one monster machine.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

That's sweet great job


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Banksy;1382974 said:


> I assume you do mostly residential work?
> .


...more like sidewalks! 
Thing is huge!


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Good lord, that thing is a monster


----------



## SnoMan19 (Dec 17, 2011)

That thing is a monster.Thumbs Up


----------



## braceyaself (Aug 24, 2010)

thats sick!! Iv always wanted to work on those monster's what a great looking machine! What kind of job site will that be on?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Working on a similiar probject, doesn't need quite as much though. Bought a Fiat Allis 745, didn't need anything mechanically believe it or not, touched up some of the paint, still needs more touch up & interior insulation replaced, the foam was shot, but that stuff is cheap & has to wait till next summer. Couple other minor things. Like yours it is a monster 40+k lbs, 200+ HP, fuel tank holds I believe 88 gallons, & I'm sure it will like its fuel. It is alot better than a payment on a new one though, I have two of those that is more than enough.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice loader, it looks great. What year is it?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

That thing is sharp you guys did a very nice job i really want to do that to the loader we have over the summer! Gotta love the old equipment


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

mercer_me;1383080 said:


> Nice loader, it looks great. What year is it?


late 70's early 80's. has an air wiper that runs off the compressor. everything works.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice machine! Where are you going to be parking it and what kind of motor is in it?


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Similar size to the 644JD I ran for 2-3 years. We ran a 16' box on that, handled it no problem at all. What size of box are you running on it?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Scottscape;1383343 said:


> late 70's early 80's. has an air wiper that runs off the compressor. everything works.


We have a couple of 97 Cat 769D rock trucks at work that have the air wipers, so there still used on some modern machines. I'd say that loader is older than you realize. Iooks early 70's.


----------



## Uncle Herb (Jul 29, 2008)

Love it! I bet you can hear it running from a mile away.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Scottscape;1383343 said:


> late 70's early 80's. has an air wiper that runs off the compressor. everything works.





CAT 245ME;1383956 said:


> We have a couple of 97 Cat 769D rock trucks at work that have the air wipers, so there still used on some modern machines. I'd say that loader is older than you realize. Iooks early 70's.


I drive a 1984 GMC General once in a while that has air wipers. Does the loader have air brakes to? The old CAT 966 I ran had air brakes.


----------



## plowninja (Nov 20, 2011)

CAT 245ME;1383956 said:


> We have a couple of 97 Cat 769D rock trucks at work that have the air wipers, so there still used on some modern machines. I'd say that loader is older than you realize. Iooks early 70's.


I agree we have one that is similar in our bone yard at the quarry i work at. That thing is mid 70's. That doesnt matter, they will run for a long time. Nice loader glad to see someone rebuilding old iron then using it.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

loader has an IH in it. It's a C model so late 70's early 80's. Thanks guys


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Scottscape;1384040 said:


> loader has an IH in it. It's a C model so late 70's early 80's. Thanks guys


In 1952 Hough became a subsidiary of International Harvester. In 1965 Hough (IH) unveiled the H90C wheel loader, it was an updated articulated version of the straight frame H90C that was available in 1964 and older. The H90C was replaced with the H90E around the mid 70's and was last available in 1983. There is no doubt your loader is a C model. Now Hough did have a H65C available in the late 70's and I think that loader became the IH 530.

If you put the H90C next to the H90E you will notice there a few things different between the two models such as the rear lights, cab doors and ladder to the cab. Not trying to start an argument but if there is a time you need parts you'll wanna know this so you don't end up with a part that may not work.Thumbs Up


----------

